# What percentage of your crushes have you dated?



## Reecedouglas1 (Oct 10, 2019)

Roughly
About 4% for me


----------



## Saeta (Jul 31, 2018)

Big fat 0. All of my crushes are straight.


----------



## Persephone The Dread (Aug 28, 2010)

I sort of went on some dates with one but not really, I had relationships with two others. So that's like 20% or something. I don't know I can't be bothered to work it out, I've had about ten crushes I think, although that's only the longer ones I'm counting. I'm no longer interested in dating straight men, so it will be 0 going forward lol.


----------



## Sainnot (Feb 6, 2021)

2/4, haven’t had a crush since high school though. Not sure why.


----------



## seifxxx (Apr 16, 2021)

Dating is forbidden here, where do I live, unless I'm rich - that's why I don't care much so 0%


----------



## either/or (Apr 27, 2020)

3.14159


----------



## JH1983 (Nov 14, 2013)

0%


----------



## EmotionlessThug (Oct 4, 2011)

I never had a crush on somebody.


----------



## shyladybug (Apr 17, 2021)

did the math and its a surprising 10%. ive only dated 2 out of the around 17 ppl ive ever crushed on. only told maybe 5 of those people I ever even liked them in the first place.


----------



## SilentLyric (Aug 20, 2012)

like two point five (sort of but not official relationship style with one) out of like alot so...guess not a high percentage hehe.


----------



## sweet_tooth87 (May 25, 2019)

This got me thinking.... Im going to increase my percentage this year, and the coming ones. No more mr. nice guy. Or silent guy.


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

Hmmm. I can only think of one girl I ever had a crush on that I actually dated. And I was about 15 at the time so it was pretty easy for me to pretend to be normal then. It's normal to live with your parents and spend their money when you're 15. 

Most of the crushes I have had were secret and I felt like I was doing something wrong by even thinking about them that way because I knew they'd never want someone like me.


----------



## valina (Nov 23, 2020)

0%. 

I did date someone but I didn't have a crush on him. 

As I'm getting older I find myself hardly ever having crushes - fortunately. When I was young I aways had a (of course one sided) crush on someone. Now it's been several years since I last had a crush and I hope I will never have one again.


----------



## Blue Dino (Aug 17, 2013)

6.2318%


----------



## shyshisho (Apr 19, 2009)

Zero, I'm attracted to people way out of my league.


----------



## Zatch (Apr 28, 2013)

5 out of like... I don't even want to think of the number of crushes I had growing up.

1%


----------



## andy1984 (Aug 18, 2006)

uh none of them. crushes are for fantasy. dates are for dating. i haven't had that many of either.


----------



## Mlt18 (Jun 29, 2016)

shyshisho said:


> Zero, I'm attracted to people way out of my league.


This


----------



## WillYouStopDave (Jul 14, 2013)

shyshisho said:


> Zero, I'm attracted to people way out of my league.


 I prefer to say I have expensive taste.


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

0%


----------



## Crisigv (Aug 3, 2013)

0%


----------



## Tymes Rhymes (May 28, 2014)

0%


----------



## iAmCodeMonkey (May 23, 2010)

Zero.


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Urrh you want me to do maths? I only dated one person that i had a crush on, and it was a disaster. he ghosted me after it. But idc because he didnt live up to the fantasy. he had the worst taste in shoes to the point were it disgusted me and i'm no vivienne westwood or anything...


----------



## snow_drop (May 15, 2021)

0/5, 1/5, 1/6 or 2/6
so 0%, 16%, 20% or 33%
i'm not sure what _exactly_ is considered crush or dating


----------



## Dissonance (Dec 27, 2011)

Zero I tend to creep them out because I'm left there staring at them without much way to act on my feelings, which is probably for the best, as most of them tend to be nothing like me or even capable of empathizing with me.


----------



## Whatswhat (Jan 28, 2018)

Like 5%


----------

